

Why we stuck with Maliki — and lost Iraq - wolfv
http://www.washingtonpost.com/opinions/why-we-stuck-with-maliki--and-lost-iraq/2014/07/03/0dd6a8a4-f7ec-11e3-a606-946fd632f9f1_story.html?hpid=z1

======
snori74
Powerful, detailed stuff. The most important lesson from this is the need for
continual focus - over time things change and develop, and there needs to be
good people in the right position to react correctly. Never fun to see
comments like "...the White House had settled on its disastrous Iraq strategy.
The Iraqi constitutional process and election results would be ignored, and
America would throw its full support behind Maliki..." when "Democracy and
respect for human rights have long been central components of U.S. foreign
policy" is the official line from the US State Department.

